# RIP All German Shepherds! We love you and so does God



## chearn071.ch (Jun 8, 2011)

Brando & Julietta's Dad said:


> ...


Footprints*in the Clouds

After a very long day yesterday with some medical help I finally got to go to sleep... forever. You were by my side like always loving and comforting me. Today you laid my tired body to rest along side our feline friend. I want to thank you for sending me to the friendliest fanciest best kennel ever. I run and play in the tall grass, digging is always allowed. God loves us and feeds us the best kibble I've ever tried three times a day. I chase endless sticks into the flowing water, I bark loudly all I want when I want. There are no fleas here but many still annoy with all kinds of dog sounds while licking them-self. God says it's okay to bark at the mailman as long as it's in good fun. I nap on the furniture and eat my messy bone and look out a very enormous window. I love you and I'm Sorry Mom but I don't miss "home", I'm okay and I'm not alone. I loved my home, to see me smile my Mommy made everyday special and bright, but this place Heaven it's pretty nice. It's very strange not having a job of protecting and that's okay, my only worry is for my Mommy back at home. You did an incredibly wonderful job taking care of me, everyone agrees. We had so much fun playing this and that. Please don't be sad or feel bad, I asked God to send you a dog as good as me, I mean no offense to other breeds but my mom she has special needs. God said to me "I know, why do you think I made you a German Shepherd Dog". I know all your expression's "mad, sad, angry, glad", each memory of one makes me smile and laugh out-loud. When God asked for help to make you happy and whole, so many k9 souls volunteered for the rescue. I've met this chosen Canine friend, an angel from above is on their way to save my loving Mom. I gave instructions that lead to you, to follow my*footprints*in the clouds. I love you Mommy and I will be pacing the pearly gates waiting to greet you with wet kisses when I hear your on your way, until then have a Happy Journey!

By Charis Hearn


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I could only read this halfway through before I had to stop due to not being able to see through my tears. Beautiful, moving, emotional to several degrees.


----------

